# DR K10 Rapidfire - Works Quite Well!



## Adkjake (Jun 22, 2016)

I enjoy splitting with the maul and getting the exercise, but I ain't getting any younger. So a couple of weeks ago, got a flyer from DR, the K10 Rapidfire was on sale, free shipping, 30 day no questions asked return policy. Reviews and write ups on it were mostly positive, so figured what the heck, nothing to lose. And since I don't burn full time, and only process a couple of cords or so each season, wasn't sure I needed or wanted a 20 ton gas splitter

UPS dropped it off the other day, I'm sure the UPS guy was happy I was home to help him unload it, does weigh 140 lbs. It's pretty much ready to go right out of the box, you just have to turn the front handle and foot around. I put it through its paces for a few hours the past two days and am quite pleased. For a little machine, it performs well. I'm splitting a mix of oak, maple and birch logs, that are in the 12 to 20 inch diameter range, couple of bigger ones. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Unless there are knots and burls in the round, it splits most everything in one stroke. Every once in awhile you have to give it a couple of pops. Since it is small, you need to mount it at a convenient working height. I set it on a piece of MDF bolted to the top of dump yard cart. Which made for a nice height to place the barrow so the splits fell right in to it. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



I also used it to split the larger tough rounds I wasn't able to do with the maul. It took several pushes of the ram to get through them, but through them it did. So, I give it a thumbs up.

If you only split a few cords each season, and the stuff you are splitting isn't too large or too knotty and stringy, an option worth looking in to.


----------



## Dobish (Jun 22, 2016)

i think this could be good for me, but for right now a lot of the stuff that I am splitting is pretty stringy and knotty.... i am keeping an eye on this to see if you continue to enjoy it!


----------



## Jags (Jun 22, 2016)

I think this might be a very viable option for those looking at the compact splitters (like the 4 ton hydro units).  I think the kinetic design might have more "punch" (pun intended) than a comparable hydro unit. 

If you don't mind me asking....what was the final price on the unit?  Comparable to the compact hydro units?


----------



## Adkjake (Jun 22, 2016)

Jags said:


> I think this might be a very viable option for those looking at the compact splitters (like the 4 ton hydro units).  I think the kinetic design might have more "punch" (pun intended) than a comparable hydro unit.
> 
> If you don't mind me asking....what was the final price on the unit?  Comparable to the compact hydro units?


No problem, price is well known, $599 and free shipping. And yes, the kinetic-flywheel technology is much more powerful over the several other electric splitters I've seen in operation.


----------



## Jon1270 (Jun 23, 2016)

Adkjake said:


> And yes, the kinetic-flywheel technology is much more powerful over the several other electric splitters I've seen in operation.



The flywheel's ability to accumulate and store energy is what I find most intriguing about electric kinetic splitters.  Their power isn't strictly limited by the capacity of common electrical circuits, and voltage drop when using extension cords shouldn't be much of  a problem.  I think the most significant limits on kinetic splitters would be flywheel weight and the toughness of the rack and pinion.  The components are more proprietary than hydraulics and the mechanism asks a lot from the steel it's made of, so I'd worry about longevity unless the manufacturer had a reputation for excellent quality and long-term parts availability.


----------



## Adkjake (Jun 23, 2016)

Jon1270 said:


> The flywheel's ability to accumulate and store energy is what I find most intriguing about electric kinetic splitters.  Their power isn't strictly limited by the capacity of common electrical circuits, and voltage drop when using extension cords shouldn't be much of  a problem.  I think the most significant limits on kinetic splitters would be flywheel weight and the toughness of the rack and pinion.  The components are more proprietary than hydraulics and the mechanism asks a lot from the steel it's made of, so I'd worry about longevity unless the manufacturer had a reputation for excellent quality and long-term parts availability.



Yeah, the flywheel alone weighs 25 lbs. DR does seem to have a good reputation for reliability on their line of products and customer service. And it does come with a full 2 year warranty.  

A couple of drawbacks I'll point out, not major stuff, but.... While it does have wheels and is very portable, the wheels are only 11 inches apart, so it is kind of unstable when being pulled around unless you are on a smooth surface. And the weight, 140 lbs, which wouldn't be a big deal if you didn't have to lift it up to a higher comfortable working height. Easy lift for two, but a bit of a struggle for one. Especially if you're older and skinny like me! So, need to come up with a somewhat permanent solution for this. 
So far so good with this little machine


----------



## Jags (Jun 23, 2016)

Adkjake said:


> So, need to come up with a somewhat permanent solution for this.


ATV/Motorcycle lift???
Here is a low dollar version...  http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200641744_200641744


----------



## Lake Girl (Jun 23, 2016)

Small wheel size would likely minimize its maneuverability but not likely something one would want to change...


----------



## begreen (Jun 23, 2016)

I like it. That's really fast compared to a hydraulic unit! Looks great for some wood, not sure about splitting elm though. They also make a gas version.

I'm jealous of you folks with lots of straight grained, easy to split wood. Got some alder this year and loved how quickly the Fiskars went through it. Not at all like the last soft maple I split up. Or the dry madrona that's waiting out there for me.


----------



## Dobish (Jun 23, 2016)

begreen said:


> I'm jealous of you folks with lots of straight grained, easy to split wood. Got some alder this year and loved how quickly the Fiskars went through it. Not at all like the last soft maple I split up. Or the dry madrona that's waiting out there for me.




I think I have had 2 pieces of easy to split wood since I started burning.


----------



## KenLockett (Jun 25, 2016)

Your video is disabled.


----------



## begreen (Jun 25, 2016)

Yes, I see I had to click on the youtube link in the black player window


----------



## Sean McGillicuddy (Jun 29, 2016)

I thought of you when I saw this


----------



## volunbeer (Jun 30, 2016)

My neighbor and I are going to build one of these to go with the 27ton DHT hydro splitter - 

The car spring splitter from the Ukraine - little bit of welding and go to town!


----------



## Jon1270 (Jun 30, 2016)

volunbeer said:


> My neighbor and I are going to build one of these to go with the 27ton DHT hydro splitter -
> 
> The car spring splitter from the Ukraine - little bit of welding and go to town!




Watch your fingers!


----------



## Jon1270 (Jun 30, 2016)

volunbeer said:


> My neighbor and I are going to build one of these to go with the 27ton DHT hydro splitter -
> 
> The car spring splitter from the Ukraine - little bit of welding and go to town!




Watch your fingers!


----------



## dougand3 (Jul 15, 2016)

Those Ukrainian rounds look like real easy splitting. Let's see a sweet gum round under the wedge.


----------



## blades (Jul 15, 2016)

or some  nice twisted up elm


----------



## sportbikerider78 (Jul 15, 2016)

volunbeer said:


> My neighbor and I are going to build one of these to go with the 27ton DHT hydro splitter -
> 
> The car spring splitter from the Ukraine - little bit of welding and go to town!



Can I start calling you stubby now?

High four!


----------



## oldjim (Oct 24, 2017)

Hello everyone. I am brand new here and this is my first reply. I am a new owner of a DR K10 and thought I would make a comment or rwo and also clear up an error I saw in one of the posts.  I recieved my DR K10 in about 7 days ofter ordering. It was $499, no tax, no shipping charge. It has a 1 year trial period if ordered from the factory. You don't get that if you buy it from a local dealer. The warranty is 2 years and an extended warranty is available, although I didn't buy that. Ok first the recommended maximum length of 16 inches is so that the ram can get the maximum from the flywheels, (FLYWHEELS.....2 of them). The recommended maximum diameter is because the larger rounds are difficult to keep on the rail using the 2 handed operation. I split 28 in rounds just fime. Often the ram will not push the round through the wedge the first time. Wait a second , let the flywheels build up speed and hit it again...several times if necessary. I have only had 1 round I can split and it is a doozy. I tooke the covers off as soon as I had unpacked it so I could see any thing needing adjustment or replacement and the reassembled it. One thing you will most certainly have problems with is the ram may not return automatically. This can be caused by litter under the end of the ram or because the rail has gotten dirty.  The unit travels backward when in use fo I recommend a stop block under the wheels to prevent that.  One error I saw in a posting is the there is a gasoline version....This is not so for this model. That is the K22 model.  The unit is quite close to the ground so I sit when using it because I have a bad back.  I am designing an building an extension table for it because the splits hit the ground and I have to rise and pick them up. The driver pulley as about 1.5 in. in diameter. I have calculated that it could work well with a 2 in. diameter pulley and gain about 400 ft-lb of kinetic energy without damaging the unit. I will try that in the future. I have only split "SEASONED"  Eucalyptus with it so far. I have split rounds up to 22 inches in diameter. I should mention that and arborist cut these trees and gave me the wood. He carefully avoided critch cuts as much a possible and the rounds are all between 12 and 18 inches in length.  Sometimes I have to give the ram a second or third or even third push but all the rounds have split ok. I keep a 8 in. block of 4X4 to finish the split and the ram does not extend all the way to the wedge and the splits are usually still connected. I send the block down when the ram has finished it last push to its maximum distance.  I am very please with the K10 and for comparison, I purchased a small 5 ton electric-hydraulis splitter last year. It cost $399, plus 8.5% sales tax, plus shipping and it is very slow. You can see the DR is the better choice as far as cost goes, warranty and trial period. Well thats about all I have to say just thought I would chime in.


----------



## moresnow (Oct 30, 2017)

Hmmm. Guy should probably have one of these.... Just because! Thanks for the info guys.


----------

